# Objekt in 5 gleiche "Elemente" aufteilen...



## Milchmann (6. Juni 2003)

*frage*

Hat jemand ein plan wie ich in Photoshop eine strecke in 5 gleich große teile teilen kann??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Juni 2003)

Das Du eine "Frage" hast, ist uns allen klar, also bitte beim nächsten mal einen besseren Betreff  - danke!

Mit Hilfe der Infopalette ( Fenster -> Informationen einblenden ), dort kannst Du alles mögliche ablesen, außerdem sollte auch das Raster und Hilflinien behilflich sein.


----------



## Milchmann (6. Juni 2003)

*OK mach ich das mit dem Thema*

naja ich dachte da gäbe es irgend ein Tool nicht nur dieses doofe pixelablesen.


----------



## Milchmann (7. Juni 2003)

*Logo??*

Wieso hat sich mein Logo verändert??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mir erlaubt unsere werten Leser von diesem absolut nervigem Avatar zu befreien, da das Geblinke und Gehüpfe total vom Lesen eines Threads ablenkt!

Webcutdirector / Thomas Lindner


----------



## chriZ (7. Juni 2003)

Der Avatar war wirklich schlimm,

Mit Strg+R lassen sich auch die Lineale einblenden, du musst halt nur noch Lesen und Rechnen können, und das ist durchaus keine schwere Aufgabe..


----------

